# Integrating bullets into the flock



## ahalfastranch2 (May 22, 2015)

My 13 week old chicks are with the layers now and they are eating grower feed. I have free choice oyster shell for the layers. Will the pullets eat the calcium? I know the big girls need it since they're all on grower feed for a few weeks. How do I keep the little ones from getting into it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens are very good at knowing what they need. Much better than us humans so you don't have anything to worry about. 

I kept my own the same way, young birds would examine and take pokes at it but didn't really ingest much before they needed it.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

13 weeks is a bit premature to begin feeding extra calcium. Most breeds start producing eggs around 5-6 months of age. Generally a calcium percentage of less than 1% is desirable for growing birds in addition to a balance of phosphorus in formulated starter/grower rations, and should be provided in the starter/grower ration you are feeding. Too much calcium in young birds is bad for the kidneys. Here's some extra info:
http://www.worldpoultry.net/Breeder...-damage-is-emerging-in-laying-hens-WP008719W/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The calcium the OP is talking about if free choice. Not layer feed. The young birds have very little to do with it until they need it. Mine never did so I don't see why these would be any different.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Better not to make it available unless it is needed. At 13 weeks it isn't needed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why is that? If the peeps don't partake why do you have such a problem with it? 

I raised hundreds of birds, usually had 100 at any given time. I never removed the free choice calcium since the pens usually included other adult hens that needed it. I did not lose young birds as a rule and can be certain if I did, it wasn't because they ate unneeded calcium.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Why is that? If the peeps don't partake why do you have such a problem with it?


It isn't about whether I have a problem with it or not, it is simply reality. Calcium for a mature hen is not necessary for chicks 13 weeks of age and can cause bone deformity/kidney damage. This has been known as long as poultry science records have been kept. Chickens will eat what is provided, so if excess calcium is problematic for developing chicks, it is obvious why it should not be provided. In case you didn't read the previous link posted, here is another proving my point:
http://www.poultry.msstate.edu/pdf/extension/is1214.pdf


----------



## ahalfastranch2 (May 22, 2015)

Thank you. This really makes me feel better knowing this


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are talking about layer feed, not flock raiser with free choice oyster shell. With layer they have no choice if they want to eat, with free choice it's when their bodies say it's time.

I know chicks will not partake of the calcium until they reach the age when they need it.


----------

